# VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

ILL B HANDING OUT CDS OF THIS SONG I MADE...YOU'LL FIND ME WEARING THIS SHIRT THAT SAYS YOUNG CESAR..U CAN WALK RIGHT UP TO ME A ASK FOR A COPY..FOR MORE INFO CALL/TEXT 1631 565 9546
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwS1q04kQyk


----------



## PerkeyTurkey (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you actually young cesar?


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

yes i am!!!


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

thanks for the cd. good **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

iight fisting the dead let me see u get in a studio and make a better one then u can talk as much **** as u want...but for now this is a hater free zone..so if u wanna talk **** buy urself a honda kid!!!
Young Cesar


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

This song pretty sums up the general pop. of this show. Hahahah this is too funny.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzfinezt809* »_iight fisting the dead let me see u get in a studio and make a better one then u can talk as much **** as u want...but for now this is a hater free zone..so if u wanna talk **** buy urself a honda kid!!!

No seriously, this is ****ing drivel.
By the way, how does buying a honda and your music being god awful have any correlation?


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_
No seriously, this is ****ing drivel.
By the way, how does buying a honda and your music being god awful have any correlation?


The connection to both things is him being an ignorant fool.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

By the way, it's spelled C*a*esar. Hope you didn't pay to much for that cheeseball airbrushed t shirt.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_By the way, it's spelled C*a*esar. Hope you didn't pay to much for that cheeseball airbrushed t shirt.

I'll bet one of his many kids made it. They are all below the age of 5.


----------



## AudiKid66 (Jun 3, 2007)

u gave one to me in the line on the way in.. didnt listen to it yet buit thanks man... i was in the slammed dolphin gray b6 a4 with the dished iforged wheels


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (AudiKid66)*

anytime man thankz for the support


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

POST PICS OF YOUR WHIP DAWG.


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzfinezt809* »_iight fisting the dead let me see u get in a studio and make a better one then u can talk as much **** as u want...but for now this is a hater free zone..so if u wanna talk **** buy urself a honda kid!!!
Young Cesar

HAHAHA this guy for real? Yung Cesar lol


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*

this song better have some autotune, like lots of it. Otherwise I'll be forced to spell all my posts like im Daniel Day Lewis in My Left Foot.
Oh and BTW Young Cesar, you are pronouncing porsche incorrectly. I listened to about 10 seconds of it before I realized I have the greatest hip hop album of all time next to me and happens to be Dr.Octagon.


_Modified by blackohio at 7:48 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (blackohio)*

DAM IT! i wish i would of read this before the show


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (mk 4 1991)*

Me too, I could have been making fun of it earlier.


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

wuld lie a copy! how can i get it? couldnt make it too the show.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

yea man send me at email to youngcesar809
@tmo.blackberry.net and ill send it to you


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

You're still spelling Caesar incorrectly.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_You're still spelling Caesar incorrectly.

depends how you say it and what form its in.....MY Boyfriends name is CESAR and its pronounced SESAR (spanish form)
BUT i think your right in this case i think he means to be young Caesar either way who cares


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

im spanish and my older brothers name was cesar so every calls me young cesar n i kept the name


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

They're spelling it wrong. Tell your parents to change the family records. There must be order.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

naa im good


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_They're spelling it wrong. Tell your parents to change the family records. There must be order.

no we are spelling it right i just dunno how to put the accent above of the E on comps...look it up, i swear


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (TDubb)*

I'm assuming you're referring to the 'accent aigu.'


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

sure, i can google it if u really want.....


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (TDubb)*

Not particularly, I'm only casually pretending to care. It's all a clever ruse.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

i hear ya, i cant sleep either


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

hey man, im giving you props for putting your stuff out there to the public


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_i hear ya, i cant sleep either


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (ftspyder)*

no doubt thankz man


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

so which innocent subculture will you try and exploit for your own notoriety on the sophomore release?


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (Yeah Right!)*

I'm practically brimming with sheer anticipation.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

worst song ever.


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_worst song ever. 

i think everyone is being closeminded to the fact that he only copied a song that was already out about other car makes and twisted it to meet his preference in vehicles. He's an "artist" who decided to remix a song that was already out... for everyone saying it sucks maybe the style of music just aint for you and you would rather listen to slipknot or something else whatever the case i think credit is due...

but that one guy is right he is pronouncing porsche incorrectly


_Modified by eurod4drVR at 9:59 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (eurod4drVR)*

No credit is due. This song is a ****ing turd.


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_No credit is due. This song is a ****ing turd.


i think your a turd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (eurod4drVR)*

You're.


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_You're.

its the internet who cares... plus shouldnt you be in your other thread complaining about loud music...
actually shouldnt you be changing your tampon cuz it seems to me like your vagiinas been bleeding for a while now


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (eurod4drVR)*

Aren't people supposed to add question marks to the end of questions? It's hard to take you seriously when you type like a half retarded 8 year old.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (eurod4drVR)*








spell check is a good thing for some people








ceas, I respect your hustle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (Fisting The Dead)*

seems to me like you failed at inserting your tampon

_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_Aren't people supposed to add question marks to the end of questions? It's hard to take you seriously when you type like a half retarded 8 year old.

you have 33 posts. Did you honestly create a vortex account just to act like a annoying 50 year old woman going through menopause? 


_Modified by eurod4drVR at 10:12 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (TDubb)*

The song is actually pretty sick.. If you listen to the lyrics he pretty much touched on all points of dubbin.
Big props man for doing your thing.


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*

In my hooptie I be fisting,that dude is who I'm dissing,if not I'll take his sista and put my pinga in her 


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (DOQ fastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOQ fastlane* »_The song is actually pretty sick.. If you listen to the lyrics he pretty much touched on all points of dubbin.
Big props man for doing your thing.









X2


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

yo this dude Fisting The Dead is ridiculous 
he was talking **** about DUB BITCH's eos on the pic thread
dont pay him no mind , song is hot


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (91mk2coupe)*

If you had read, you'd notice I didn't say anything about her Eos. I was more commenting on her synthetic, alien like looks.
Song still sucks. Then again, so does pretty much all rap made after 1995.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (91mk2coupe)*

thanks for the support man.. n to all these people just talking **** i pay no mind to them...


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Yeah Right!)*

Props to you for doing your thing man. I enjoyed the song this morning on my way to work. I thought it was put together well. Keep doing what you want to do, screw the Internet haters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

fisting the dead just **** , why you hating on him, he took his time to make a song about siht we love, let it go obveously cesar doesnt care what youre saying


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i got about 10 seconds in before it went in the trash
sweet waste of a cd


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (91mk2coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91mk2coupe* »_yo this dude Fisting The Dead is ridiculous 
he was talking **** about DUB BITCH's eos on the pic thread
dont pay him no mind , song is hot
 
is dub bitch the chick that looks like a hooker? This song still sucks and he's still not pronouncing Porsche correctly.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (mk 4 1991)*

your right mk4 1991! i dont care what they have to say,they can talk as much **** as they want.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

I can't even breathe with all the guido in this thread.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joey Russo* »_I can't even breathe with all the guido in this thread.

oh hai


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (blackohio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackohio* »_and happens to be Dr.Octagon.




http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Black Elvis is a close second soley based on beats and the comic factor. 
Rockets on the battlefield


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_If you had read, you'd notice I didn't say anything about her Eos. I was more commenting on her synthetic, alien like looks.
Song still sucks. Then again, so does pretty much all rap made after 1995.

I hear you on that but your not 100% true. there some good artist main stream and underground that put it down. you must only listen to the crap on the radio


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

who cares how he spells his name or if he used a lyod banks beat, or says a word wrong. do you guys even listin to hip hop? all it is is words said "wrong" funny names, and remakes of songs. get off the dude. he took his time and his money and did something he wanted to do and had enough courage to get his name and his music out there. if you dont like it thats cool, but i bet all you guys that talk **** behind a computer wouldnt be able to match or better it. 
the guy combines something he loves - music, with something most of us are suposed to love - german cars, and everyone is a hater. i dont get it.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

thanks man..finally some one who understands..i do music becuz thats what i love to do..but then again no matter where in this world you go there will always be haters..so thats why i dont let it get to me..like ok if u dont like the song ,but if u dont, keep all the bullshyt to yourself you know what i mean..


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

right now Ferdinand Porsche is turning in his grave upon hearing this masterpiece."Vdub, audi, Porsche, VR6" Is about a wack of a lyric as "Escargot, my car go, one sixty, swiftly."


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (blackohio)*

young seizure is more like it.


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_who cares how he spells his name or if he used a lyod banks beat, or says a word wrong. do you guys even listin to hip hop? all it is is words said "wrong" funny names, and remakes of songs. get off the dude. he took his time and his money and did something he wanted to do and had enough courage to get his name and his music out there. if you dont like it thats cool, but i bet all you guys that talk **** behind a computer wouldnt be able to match or better it. 
the guy combines something he loves - music, with something most of us are suposed to love - german cars, and everyone is a hater. i dont get it.









agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ignorant people http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (greek-dub)*

I bet this song comes with a guide to spray tint your car's lights.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (blackohio)*

hi


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

you people gotta stop hatin! this guy is the only one out there that actually wrote a song for us and about german car lovers/owners. if you dont like it, whatever, just keep it to yourself and if you do, then great. stop trashin people like young cesar on here, thats not what its meant for. 
young cesar, keep it up. cant wait for the next one...


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (baggednbangin)*

yeah so, Chris Gentry did it with skateboarding too and guess what. His rap sucked as well.


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_you people gotta stop hatin! this guy is the only one out there that actually wrote a song for us and about german car lovers/owners. 

Thank god, I've been patiently waiting for someone to make music tailored around my hobbies. I hope he makes a song about photography and record collecting next.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (Fisting The Dead)*

I wonder if theres rap about choking bitches, doing blow and how no one understands me. oh wait. Insane Clown Posse.
****, I better get new hobbies stat.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (eurod4drVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurod4drVR* »_
i think everyone is being closeminded to the fact that he only copied a song that was already out about other car makes and twisted it to meet his preference in vehicles. He's an "artist" who decided to remix a song that was already out... for everyone saying it sucks maybe the style of music just aint for you and you would rather listen to slipknot or something else whatever the case i think credit is due...

but that one guy is right he is pronouncing porsche incorrectly

_Modified by eurod4drVR at 9:59 PM 4-11-2010_

strictly hot 97 in da whip. still sucks.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (PIFF)*

unreal. im going to save this cd and crank it at every show i go to this year. 

or wait, should i play the same 4 t - pain songs for 8 hours straight like the guy did in the row behind me?


_Modified by rhiGLi at 1:08 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## SIXXMAN (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

Song is sick, much props to u bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont mind the the haters cuz thats all they do. Too much hatin/and not motivatin. Theses negative viewers who post on here suck.







Yup!!! They actually do, FOR ALL THOSE HATIN, SHUT UP AND GET IN A HONDA U FAKE DUBBERS!! But much love to u bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (SIXXMAN)*

yo thankz for the support bro..i pay no mind to all these fake people,that got nothing better to do then to sit behind a computer all day talking ****!!!but i got one question for the 1st person that started talking **** about my song and my shirt. why did u wait till you got home to talk **** why didnt you walk up to me and say it to my face????just woundering!!!


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

I didn't see this until I got home. Don't flatter yourself.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (SIXXMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIXXMAN* »_Song is sick, much props to u bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dont mind the the haters cuz thats all they do. Too much hatin/and not motivatin. Theses negative viewers who post on here suck.







Yup!!! They actually do, FOR ALL THOSE HATIN, SHUT UP AND GET IN A HONDA U FAKE DUBBERS!! But much love to u bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what? what the **** does his music sucking ass have to do with me being a fake dubber? If driving a honda means i dont have to hang out with idiots like you guys then so be it. I'll be neck deep in asian ass and you guys can sit around and suck the sweat off eachothers balls listening to this wack ass cd.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (Fisting The Dead)*

yeaa lmao!!! sure you did!!!!hahah you a funny kid..i sware i was just telling my boy, yo watch him say that he did see me or hear the song till he got home...cmon bro b 4real i was walking all over with my shirt and every one had my song playing so think of some over bullshyt u can try to say...


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (blackohio)*

lmao another funny kid..wack cd right?? but yet ur spending time since yesterday or this morning stillllllll talking about the song..cmon bro if u wanna b my number 1 fan just ask kid...


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzfinezt809* »_lmao another funny kid..wack cd right?? but yet ur spending time since yesterday or this morning stillllllll talking about the song..cmon bro if u wanna b my number 1 fan just ask kid...


Seems like that spot is already taken by yourself....


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*

It may be incredibly hard to believe, but while I was at the show, I was focusing my attention on looking at cars, not seeking out jackasses in XXL airbrushed t-shirts trying to hand out awful music.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol sure man..but like i sed yet your still here talking about the song since yesterday!!!!!!!cmon b real man..


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (vdubzfinezt809)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubzfinezt809* »_yeaa lmao!!! sure you did!!!!hahah you a funny kid..i sware i was just telling my boy, yo watch him say that he did see me or hear the song till he got home...cmon bro b 4real i was walking all over with my shirt and every one had my song playing so think of some over bullshyt u can try to say...

Maybe we can stuff you up fat joes ass and he can **** you back out with a little more talent than mispronouncing words over someone elses beat.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: VDUB AUDI PORSCHE ~YOUNG CESAR~ (blackohio)*

we can make you and all those other dingleberries hanging off your stinky upperlip into real cuban links.


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

lol funny kid...make a song n post it up if you have the balls and lets see what people think about your ..i guarantee you it wont be better then what i made..but of course you wont becuz u like one of them people that just love to hate and talk out there ass,but let me stop talking to both you fools ..but please keep it up..becuz if you havent notice hate will get me fame..


----------



## Fisting The Dead (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

Well you sure as **** aren't going to get famous because of your tenacious grasp on the English language.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

fame?
the only thing you'll get famous for is backdooring another beat thief. I dont make music, i make hate.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fisting The Dead* »_Well you sure as **** aren't going to get famous because of your tenacious grasp on the English language.
 stop talking fancy. Clearly there are too many vowels and consonants in your words. I suggest on 4 letter words removing 1 (your choice) 3 letter words remove 1 was well. On really large words use http://www.raekwontranslator.com to spell it correctly.


----------



## polish_pounder (Jan 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackohio* »_fame?
the only thing you'll get famous for is backdooring another beat thief. I dont make music, i make hate.


Lil Wayne stole all his beats for his mixtapes and he is famous? Not to mention i personally think he sucks and wouldn't put him on the top 10 of all time but he is still loved. so you guys that are hatin are just part of the crowd that doesn't like him but there are people that do so get off him
if he wants to remix a song let him. everyone else in the world makes a remix to other songs so why not remix Beamer Benz or Bentley to something we all on here like? who cares how he pronounces anything he made a song and wanted people to hear and guess what you all listened so he accomplished what he set out to do


_Modified by polish_pounder at 10:55 PM 4-12-2010_


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (Fisting The Dead)*

lmfaooo is this the lil kid acting hard!?!?!?! this has to b a joke what r u man like 8years old???you balls havent even dropped yet


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (polish_pounder)*

thankz right man!


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (blackohio)*

i dont see anything about cesar saying anything about being famous? some people arent into it for being "famous" , i really want to see you guys make a better song.. just let it go lolol immature bast ards


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (polish_pounder)*

so lets all accept mediocrity. No one try to push anything further, and as for who cares if he mispronounces something? Well, it's he's using a registered, trademarked name in his song. It's Porsche not Porsch. 
I dont need to make a song to say this sucks, it does. I also dont need a song to pander to my interests. 
nows a good time to say this band will eat your souls. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxNqdTu16-w


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackohio)*

lmao... is this guy 4real?


----------



## polish_pounder (Jan 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well if that is the music you listen to your right his song might suck to you and you can have that so stop hatin your music and his style is much different
ps i would seek out help. 
see now were making views on you because of this music you listen to. so shut the **** up and stop hatin


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (polish_pounder)*

you dont know what i listen to chode. You dont know that I listen to epmd or ringworm or will oldham.


_Modified by blackohio at 5:49 AM 4-13-2010_


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blackohio)*

i think young cesar and ill mitch should go bar to bar.


----------



## Glen Quagmire (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blackohio)*

Just a funny observation....everyone from NY/NJ is loving this song, everyone from PA is HATIN YO!


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Glen Quagmire)*

lots of papi's in nyc. and jersey shore. nuff said.


----------



## fortyoneTHERMAL (Mar 16, 2008)

Im diggin it man, I sent you an email to get a copy.
Pennsylvania sucks, "Its not metal enough" hahaha. 
Keep Dubbin man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Glen Quagmire (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (fortyoneTHERMAL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fortyoneTHERMAL* »_Im diggin it man, I sent you an email to get a copy.
Pennsylvania sucks, "Its not metal enough" hahaha. 
Keep Dubbin man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


yeah you are a clown


----------



## fortyoneTHERMAL (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Glen Quagmire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glen Quagmire* »_
yeah you are a clown


----------



## vdubzfinezt809 (Dec 10, 2009)

thankz again to all the people showing support... 
bump for all the haterz!!!!


----------



## fortyoneTHERMAL (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdubzfinezt809)*

Thanks again man!


----------



## 91mk2coupe (Sep 14, 2009)

lol this guy posted a video of heavy metal and then says that you dont know what style of music hes into.. 
if you dont like the song just keep it moving, no one asked for your opinion. 
i dont see why some one has to waste 2 days of their lives just to smash on some guys song.. YOUR COOL.


----------



## Shannon Hamilton (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Glen Quagmire)*

for the record,
from jersey,
f'n hate it.
unoriginal, and i too hate when people mispronounce Porsche.


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (91mk2coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91mk2coupe* »_lol this guy posted a video of heavy metal and then says that you dont know what style of music hes into.. 
if you dont like the song just keep it moving, no one asked for your opinion. 
i dont see why some one has to waste 2 days of their lives just to smash on some guys song.. YOUR COOL.

more metal for you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1LYJLg3DlQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HK4IxpWnWE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYka3uAN_Rg


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (91mk2coupe)*

Neg. publicity is still publicity... which equals awareness..people will become interested and check it out regardless.. 
no matter if its good or bad.. 
anyway.. i dont feel like pluggin my speakers in to hear the song so i dont have an opinion.. but pretty sure this thread is going no where. 
Everyone needs to do there own thing and stop talkin **** on the person next to them.
Obviously this dude wants to be successful or enjoys music.. so just let it be. Its up to the masses to decide.. not vortex.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

ok.. Plugged my speakers in cuz i got interested..
I actually like the orignality of the song.(instead of 28 inch rims and lambo doors and sh it) . However..its not something I would listen to in my car.. 
Beat is cool.. heard it before but forget what song.. (radio i guess?)
whatever though.. regardless of the song.. he has potential 
qoute away and talk **** on me now. I prob wont be back in this thread. 
I am still waitin for more pics from the show!!!


----------



## Glen Quagmire (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDub09* »_I actually like the orignality of the song


don't really wanna knock the song because it kinda speaks for its self, but original.....I am pretty sure there are 2 or 3 songs that are pretty much the same thing....just plug in different car companies


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (Glen Quagmire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Glen Quagmire* »_
don't really wanna knock the song because it kinda speaks for its self, but original.....I am pretty sure there are 2 or 3 songs that are pretty much the same thing....just plug in different car companies

yes.. your right. I guess originality was the wrong word.. but i meant to say you never hear anyone "rapping" about BBS.. Vdubs..etc. 
end this thread..


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

because there arent fanboy's in hip hop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: (blackohio)*

Ok.. enough of the bickering in here.. this is done.


----------

